

Building Distributed Programs that are 11x Faster than Hadoop - coderdude
http://kennethcgardner.posterous.com/high-scalability-piccolo-building-distributed

======
evgen
Distributed processing over an in-memory data set is faster than a disk-based
one!?!? Wow. Color me surprised...

